
Retribution-based economics (president-elect tweetstorm) - exolymph
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cy1g8zBWEAEnmfl.jpg
======
exolymph
Sorry for editorializing, mods. I wasn't sure how else to describe this, so
please feel free to substitute a more neutral title.

